# Can't find new car registration



## William1964 (Jul 28, 2015)

Yeah I bought a new car 2016 Chevy Cruze. My plates original were transferred and they come up for renewal on May 16th.

So when I bought a new car and the plates were transferred a delay was created at the Secretary of State and I cannot register my car because the dealership has tied that up.

On the 18 pages of the car sales receipts contracts and other paperwork all I can find on registration is $166 document fee that paste have the plates transferred from the 2014 Chevy Cruze to the 2016 Chevy Cruze.

Hopefully someone will help me at the Secretary of State. I ran into this trouble before. I bought a new car and got vanity plates period that created the delay at the Secretary of State and I couldn't get access online to my license plate number to pay tickets or whatever for like 3 months.

I bought a new car I can't find the registration all I have to prove that the car is registered to me is the purchase receipt sales contract and a line item that says document fees.

Any help?

I'm not about to upload a copy of the contract or receipt. It's not ubers business


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Who did you buy this new car from that put 2014 plates on it ?
Is the car the same color ?
Do you have extra vin number plates that you can transfer also ?


----------



## PHXTE (Jun 23, 2015)

Who trades in a two year old car to Uber with?

Go harass the dealer until it gets resolved. Ask them for a temp plate until they can get this fixed if you have to.


----------



## Backdash (Jan 28, 2015)

William1964 said:


> I bought a new car I can't find the registration


so you lost it?


----------

